

Efficient Linux sockets (DMA/zero-copy) - helwr
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1827857/efficient-linux-sockets-dma-zero-copy

======
helwr
Also [http://www.philwhln.com/zero-copy-transfer-data-faster-in-
ru...](http://www.philwhln.com/zero-copy-transfer-data-faster-in-ruby)

